

Ask HN: Any coding/programming regrets you have before the World ends? - sk2code

Most of us believe that the World won't be coming to an end, this Friday. But if it will, then what will be your regrets as far as your coding/programming projects goes?
======
Toenex
We shouldn't regret the code we checked in but rather the code we never got
around to checking in.

------
dman
1) Not being a better typist

2) Fretting too much about backwards compatibility

